

Oil prices fall again after the price maneuvers Saudi Arabia - newsreporter
http://www.uaddy.com/2014/12/oil-prices-fall-again-after-the-price-maneuvers-saudi-arabia/

======
iamjdg
I think this is a temporary drop, but of course defining the duration of
"temporary" is where it gets difficult. I would imagine Warren Buffet is
watching this and may buy oil soon.

I also find this amazing. If 10 years ago you went public and said the US
would once again be a net energy exporter and that oil prices would tank, you
would have been laughed at and scorned out of the public domain...

